# getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv



## tripseven (Dec 16, 2018)

After upgrading from 11.1 to 11.2 I get the following on startup. Any idea how I can fix this? Thanks in advance.


```
Dec 16 06:46:12 HP_Laptop init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv2, sleeping 30 secs

Dec 16 06:46:12 HP_Laptop init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv6, sleeping 30 secs

Dec 16 06:46:12 HP_Laptop init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv5, sleeping 30 secs

Dec 16 06:46:12 HP_Laptop init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv4, sleeping 30 secs

Dec 16 06:46:12 HP_Laptop init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv1, sleeping 30 secs

Dec 16 06:46:12 HP_Laptop init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv7, sleeping 30 secs

Dec 16 06:46:12 HP_Laptop init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv3, sleeping 30 secs
```


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 16, 2018)

You have to install graphics/drm-kmod

Edit: Ahh, no sorry, saw you don't get that on /dev/ttyv8. What graphics hardware you have?


----------



## tripseven (Dec 16, 2018)

Intel HD on a HP Probook 4530s


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 16, 2018)

Your CPU?


----------



## tripseven (Dec 16, 2018)

Intel Core i5-2410M


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 16, 2018)

Mmhh... I was a bit to quick to reply. I know from my own experience, that those errors appear for /ttyv8, when the old kms driver is loaded on newer graphics hardware, like Broadwell or newer.

I still wonder if it's related to the new driver that appeard in FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE.
What driver graphics driver are you using? /boot/kernel/i915kms.ko?
Or have you changed something from the defaults in /etc/ttys?


----------



## tripseven (Dec 16, 2018)

I totally forgot how to find that on my system...could you provide a cmd?


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 16, 2018)

If you use a kms driver, that would be loader either from/boot/loader.conf or from /etc/rc.conf as part of a _kld_list="modules here" _list. Look for i915kms.
For Xorg's own drivers you would specify those in  /usr/local/etc/X11/. Look for a driver section with Intel I guess (have only been using kms driver in recent years)

Take a look at those files.


----------



## tripseven (Dec 16, 2018)

`[COLOR=#007a00]/boot/loader.conf[/COLOR]` is empty.

The other two files do not reference Intel or drivers with my limited knowledge. I only recall setting up FreeBSD and it asking about my graphics card with an option for Vesa or Intel and I chose Intel. Sorry I'm not much help in that regard I do appreciate your help though!


----------

